# Dryers



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What type dryers do you recommend? Reasonable please.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Reasonable? I like a simple ionic Conair hairdryer that has adjustable settings. I have three temperature settings, and two air force settings. I think it was a whopping $14.99 at Target.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I use a travel dryer from Sharper Image. It is MY dryer that I share w/ Gucci. It has different settings on temperature and speed. I believe it was around $20. I love it! It travels well, and works just as good as a big dryer.

Although...I want a more professional one for grooming that has its own stand. I know there has been some talk on here about the Air Force one? Anyone that knows of good one like that, PM me or post. I plan on asking it for it for Christmas, since apparently, I'm "really hard to shop for" lol

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

DONT PM IT! Post it here so that way I finally get my butt in gear and order. I want a nice one for showing in the future and one where Dora can look marvaleous!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

A new dryer will be on x-mas list this year also, need to start researching as well.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We use the Kool Dry dryer. It has incredible speed variation. We can literally blow the water off our goldens' coats, which is great, and yet it can blow so soft as to barely move the fur on Pepper's coat when we work on his head.

It does not have a heating element, so there's no overheating the dog's coat or skin. 

I've used this dryer on myself when I'm covered with fur and, cranked up, it'll blow the clothes right off your body!

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome!! Many of us are in the market for one  lol, Feel free to post any links of ones you recommend!

Wanda, where did you get yours?

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Mine was a gift from my sister. She used to breed and show Akitas. When she quit showing she transferred much of her grooming stuff to us :whoo: !

They're sold at EZ-Groom.com. 

Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just bought a dryer from petedge for about 22.00. It's great because it has a stand and I have both hands free to tend to the dogs coat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> We use the Kool Dry dryer. It has incredible speed variation. We can literally blow the water off our goldens' coats, which is great, and yet it can blow so soft as to barely move the fur on Pepper's coat when we work on his head.
> 
> It does not have a heating element, so there's no overheating the dog's coat or skin.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great dryer, Wanda!

... and blowing the clothes right off a person might have some entertaining factor added as well. :laugh:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That sounds like a great dryer, Wanda!
> 
> ... and blowing the clothes right off a person might have some entertaining factor added as well. :laugh:


Don't tell my husband that! He'll BUY it! ound: ound:

I did *smile* when I read it the first time!  I'm sure Gucci would appreciate my underwear hitting the carpet. HAR!

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That sounds like a great dryer, Wanda!
> 
> ... and blowing the clothes right off a person might have some entertaining factor added as well. :laugh:


You have no idea :redface: Make sure you're dressed appropriately before you turn the power up.

Wanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have two hand dryers with stands that my breeder sent to me. They are like a regular blow dryer with a stand. It is nice to have both hands free, but I'm looking for one that will get Dusty dry a little faster! I've looked at the smaller Metro dryers (in the range of $100) and they do blow much harder than what I have. I may get one eventually. We just got the bill for my daughters upcoming braces, and I'm not buying anything until the sticker shock wears off!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Andes Quiet Aire 1875-from PetEdge.
This is what I bought.I think it is pretty reasonably priced.It has a stand and can be adjusted......I quite like it!:becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly wrote: *"That sounds like a great dryer, Wanda!

... and blowing the clothes right off a person might have some entertaining factor added as well"*

GMTA !! ound: I think ALL hubbies might want this for THEIR Christmas present!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Don't tell my husband that! He'll BUY it! ound: ound:


 Oh yeah, mine too! Mine ignores any sticker prices anyway, but if he saw that part, he'd put an overnight shipping on it too! Ha ha!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a conair dryer as well . Most of the time they go to Lois so she dries them . 
I also dry them outside in the sun if it is a nice day .. They both like that ..and it is easier for me ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A friend told me for my limited spacing to get the mini K-9. Does anyone have experience with this dryer? Trying to figure out what is going to be best! Or anything similar in the $275 range

Amanda

P.S. I do love that it comes in pink


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought this one from Petedge about a year ago. I like it and it was on the cheaper end. It doesn't have a heat setting but does get warm.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-A...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

It's much easier than holding a hair dryer, and it has two speeds.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have this one from PetEdge:

http://grooming.petedge.com/Andis-Q...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

It's on the cheaper end, but I like it and it's hands free. It's pretty quiet as well, which is really great, and has different heat settings (four I think) as well as cool air blast for those of you who like to style your Hav's hair.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, that was the one I was thinking of getting. I like that it's hands free. I use mine on the low setting or they get freaked out by the noise.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I was looking at getting a "forced air" dryer, some thing like this

http://grooming.petedge.com/Air-For...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263

But a Prof. Handler/Groomer advised against it. She said in her experience it matted up the coat. Has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, Kubrick gets freaked out by the sound as well and he can tolerate up to the medium-high on this dryer, which is why I like using it on him.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

reece said:


> I bought this one from Petedge about a year ago. I like it and it was on the cheaper end. It doesn't have a heat setting but does get warm.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-A...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263
> 
> It's much easier than holding a hair dryer, and it has two speeds.


*This is the dryer I was looking at. However I like a ionic dryer also. Does it get hot enough to dry them fairly quick?*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lilly's mom said:


> *This is the dryer I was looking at. However I like a ionic dryer also. Does it get hot enough to dry them fairly quick?*


I would say they are dry in about 30 minutes. I dry them completly. Preston takes a little longer, he has twice as much hair as Reece and Nigel.

I would say I spend about 1 hour on each dog, bath, blowdry, comb out. It took me about 4 hours last Sunday from getting everything out and set up to cleaning everything up and putting it away.

But with three it's a big job.:bathbaby: :bathbaby: :bathbaby:

Axl is easy, I just wash her and she dries on her own.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hair Dryers*

I've used this Air Force dryer for almost four years and love it. I tend to prefer the Hav's with thicker coat and need something powerful enough to dry in a reasonable of time. I use a clip to hold the blower over the section that I am drying. I use this dryer on full speed since it has not head. The dogs are somewhat frightened to the sounds but starting as puppies will overcome that fear. I'm very happy with my air force dryer. Whoever, other puppies may be too frightend.



dboudreau said:


> I was looking at getting a "forced air" dryer, some thing like this
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Air-For...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263
> 
> But a Prof. Handler/Groomer advised against it. She said in her experience it matted up the coat. Has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda was terrified of the force air and Leah is scared of the blow dryer I am hoping that she will over come that. I think I will get it back from my mom since she use to show she has every thing you can think of its great for me LOL Since Leah is still a puppy if I use it now then she should get use to it as time go on I hope


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I have this one http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-A...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263 and found that it's great for knocking pictures off the walls and blowing leaves out of the yard.
Here's what I'd rather have http://grooming.petedge.com/Challen...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263
With a stand dryer you have both hands free


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

tootle said:


> I've used this Air Force dryer for almost four years and love it. I tend to prefer the Hav's with thicker coat and need something powerful enough to dry in a reasonable of time. I use a clip to hold the blower over the section that I am drying. I use this dryer on full speed since it has not head. The dogs are somewhat frightened to the sounds but starting as puppies will overcome that fear. I'm very happy with my air force dryer. Whoever, other puppies may be too frightend.


I can't handle the roar of my dryer and have a pocket door in my master bathroom. I put the dryer in the bathroom and shut the door on it and use it in the bedroom and it cuts the noise down.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I was looking at getting a "forced air" dryer, some thing like this
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Air-For...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263
> 
> But a Prof. Handler/Groomer advised against it. She said in her experience it matted up the coat. Has anyone had the same experience?


You have to be careful to blow in the direction the hair grows. If you do that you shouldn't have a matting problem.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Don't tell my husband that! He'll BUY it! ound: ound:
> 
> I did *smile* when I read it the first time!  I'm sure Gucci would appreciate my underwear hitting the carpet. HAR!
> 
> Kara


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got my K-9 mini in the mail today! I will have to wait and tell you what I think of it when I groom Dora this weekend hopefully but I am going to be pretty busy so we will see!

But I ordered it in PINK so I am already in love!

Amanda


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the Metro Air Force dryer from PetEdge and I really like it. In addition to blowing the water right off of Nico and Desi, it has removed cobwebs from the corners of the 20' ceiling in my family room , blown the dust from a ceiling fan that I can't reach and will stand in nicely if the leaf blower ever dies. Nico and Desi aren't wild about the dryer, but I figure they'll get used to it. They get a little better with it each time. The air is not hot; it's warm at best, but it dries them just fine. We've never had a problem with matting.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Great review on the K-9 Mini!*

So I was able to play with my new toys this weekend. I groomed the maltese on the new table top grooming stand. This is a life saver already and probably the best $30 that I have ever spent when it comes to grooming the girls. They are stuck there and I can easily do toes, etc. I called a friend because the neck holder isn't adjustable and my maltese is so tiny, she can walk off it so I just wrapped it above the pole and we were good to go.

As to the dryer, I am totally in love. It is a force dryer so if you have never used one, it can be scary as it is very high force. I tried it on myself first to see how it felt. There is an extension at the end of the tube that funnels the air... pretty crazy pressure even on low. I took this off so it wasn't so harsh the first time. My maltese previously went to a prof groomers so she wasn't too scared although she doesn't let me use it on her face! Seriously, she was completely dry from soaking wet in about 10 mins. It was nice to not have her do run around wet dog, shiver, and use up a lot of towels. It is also small enough, I can carry it out and put in back in the extra room. The best part is... it is hot pink to match the grooming stand.

Also for those of you who don't have a grooming shirt, I bought one and that is awesome too. I didn't have to shower afterwards... Belle was totally gorgeous and smelling good and I was too!

Tonight just might be Dora's night. I love my new toys!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So last night was Dora's night and I am even more in love! This dryer doesn't get hot. It is a room temperature air but it is kind of like the car wash and blows the water right off her. Dora was freaking out at first so I just treated her with my chicken from dinner while it was on and slowly added more.

This morning though.. apparently Dora ate something bad (maybe too much chicken!) and needed a butt bath. I washed her butt, put her on the stand and in 3 mins she was good to go again.... I should have never waited this long!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Amanda! I will definately take a look at the table top. I need something to keep her put. 

The most frustrating thing about drying her now is that she fights w/ me to sit, so I could really use an extra hand! I can't get her rear hair as dry and straight as everywhere else, or her legs!

They didn't have a picture of the dryer  But I'll look around and see if I can find it on another site. Does it need a stand? I was trying to stay under $200 on the dryer, but...I'd pay a bit more for convenience.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
You may be able to get one that is just as good. My friend is a prof groomer and I used her K-9 II at her house. I fell in love... I didn't know things like that existed. She also had a stand dryer that she puts on the dogs feet as she is using the force dryer. I did this and it would be ideal... Well I would also duplicate, her built in bathtub, her shampoo machine, etc. But there is no way that is going to happen right now!

I will take a picture of it... since I have a tiny house in LA now, everything needs to be moderate in size so this dryer was perfect since I have to put it away everytime I use it. I just haven't used anything else as nice so I have nothing to compare it to other than my human hair dryer but it doesn't have heat like that. I put it right up against my skin and it doesn't feel hot at all.

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I have this one http://grooming.petedge.com/Metro-A...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263 and found that it's great for knocking pictures off the walls and blowing leaves out of the yard.
> Here's what I'd rather have http://grooming.petedge.com/Challen...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=263
> With a stand dryer you have both hands free


I was just catching up on all the post and had the best laugh on this one.

Smarty is really afraid of one thing and that is anything that sounds like a vacuum cleaner. She would have a heart attack if I used a forced air dryer on her.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I got to use a really nice stand dryer this past week and I agree that having both hands free was a really nice benefit.

If anyone is considering a stand dryer, both a long-time Shih Tzu breeder and a Havanese breeder recommended that you not get one with less than five wheels (feet) on the bottom like the second link Jan posted. With three or four feet, the stands tend to tip over easily from the weight. Five feet seems to be the minimum needed to keep it stable.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I thought I had already posted on this thread but it must have been another one about dryers. We used the Oster table top for years and it still goes in the camper but in the dogroom we broke down and got one of these:
http://www.edemco.com/products/Dryers/F7001StandDryerNG.php

It's fantastic!!! but does take up some room. Less than 15 minutes (maybe less than 10) for a full show coat. A couple of minutes for a puppy-see pictures in the gallery of puppies getting their tummies dried under it. The heat is infinitely adjustable, which is nice.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If I do decide to show, I might end up getting a stand dryer but I think if I bought the $500 and $275 in one week, I might get divorce papers! My friend had the nice set up with the stand dryer on the dogs feet while she used the force dryer.

I honestly had no trouble with my hand on the hose and a brush in my hand. I think the small stand helps more than anything!

Amanda (who got the dogs stroller but it is still hidding in the trunk and I paid cash so he wouldn't find out!)


----------

